# Spiral blankie finished!!!



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Spiral blankie finished!!!
Thank you to all who inspired me to keep going. I have joined all spirals, filled them with smaller spirals and custom fit shapes, created horizontal panels along the 4 sides and then a border, sewn in a billion ends and now presented it to my daughter.
I love it! 
It feels robust being completed in sock yarn and will be a blankie to be loved by my brand new granddaughter for many years. Would I make another one... hmm ask me in a couple of months.
I do want to acknowledge Frankie Brown for her initial spiral pattern, the single spiral which inspired me to to this crazy project. Hope you like it!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Tashi,
That is absolutely fantastic the best handmade rug I have ever seen. Have just been studying it and there is so much work in it. Congratulations!!!!!
Cheers Helen


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous. Something your GD will cherish for many years and possibly generations. Make sure to write down your thoughts on the process and put together with the pictures so your GD can read when she is old enough. She will understand the love that went into her precious gift.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Fabulous colors. Nice.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Great idea, thank you!



Linday said:


> Absolutely fabulous. Something your GD will cherish for many years and possibly generations. Make sure to write down your thoughts on the process and put together with the pictures so your GD can read when she is old enough. She will understand the love that went into her precious gift.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Oh wow thats amazing,deeply satisfying i bet,amazing colours,be very proud!!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow...
It's a great collection of colour and displayed so well.
A real work of ART. 
I remember when you showed it part way through and I was amazed then now I'm just astounded! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

A real work of art! Beautiful!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful "Work of Art" :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW totally amazing.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW Amazing!


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow now I got picture. That is wonderful. You really did have a lot of threads to clean up . Wow is all I van say 
Happy knitting


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I really can't find the words to tell you how fantastic your blanket looks, you must be so proud of your finished project, this I know will be a family heirloom, thank you for sharing.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG! It looks amazing, well done!!!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

This is absolutely amazing! It should be in some kind of a frame to hang on the wall - a real work of art!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally finished!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Impressive!
What a treasure that is.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!Love the colors!!!1


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

What a work of art! Just amazing!


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful work and love the colours


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! That is truly an amazing piece of art. The colors are stunning together. Where will it live?


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I have no words! This is absolutely fantastic. What a wonderful job! 

What yarn did you use?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Man! That's a lot of work! And priceless! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my, what a treasure!! The colors are georgous! Beautiful work!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

This is more than a WOW! Very unique and love the colors you used.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What a treasure you've just made. A family heirloom for sure! Just gorgeous! :thumbup: 

Arlie


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!! I have absolutely no words in my vocabulary to explain how nice this blanket is....fabulous, exquisite, priceless...good work....thanks for sharing your God given time, talents and treasures....


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

A spectacular piece of work, the colours are amazing.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such an amazing masterpiece!!! Lovely colors and unique design!!!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

How cool is that!!!


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Finally finished!


Work of art is RIGHT....WOW this is SO vibrant! what material did you use? Wonderful work!

Love and Happy knitting,

Lala


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very impressive, and so colourful. Leonora


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just incredible! 
Jan


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Love, Love, LOVE this! When you posted your first picture it inspired me to make one of my own! What kind and how much yarn did you use? I love your color choice! It is so bold. What size needle did you use? I downloaded the sprial pattern a couple of months ago. It looks so interesting. How did you figure out how to fill in between the spirals? Sorry for all the questions, but this is so marvelous! I'm in awe of your creativity!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a beautiful blanket! It could serve as the inspiration for a whole room with changes over decades! I almost have to agree Grandma Jan's suggestion to frame it and hang it, although that wasn't your original intention.

Can you enter it in something? Send a photo to a periodical? It is so beautiful and artistically done that it should be shared!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

You could use those wooden clamp-like quilt hanging thingies and put it on the wall with that.

It really belongs where it can be seen and not just as a blankie or a rug.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

It is beautiful. Love the colors, amazing I would love to be in your family to share this. Give yourself a hug and you must be beaming. What is your next project on your needles? Glad you shared this with all. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing. Congratulations your blanket is a work of art.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Truly beautiful! I must have missed the link for the pattern, could you post it? I don't know if I have the fortitude to make something like this but it is really just so beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What can I say? it is amazing, both the colours and the huge amount of work- and some so fiddly. Well done on a fantastic job


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

That is truly amazing! So beautiful! That must have taken a very long time. I love the colors you picked, too.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've never seen anything remotely like this - it's absolutely fabulous! Must have been nearly as much stitching together as knitting - what patience, but the finished article is simply stunning.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I love it


----------



## CraftyKate (Feb 29, 2012)

WoW Beautiful Afghan. The colors are so cheerful and bright.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Dare I ask - any idea how long this took?


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your 'spiral' blankie looks amazing. I can only imagine all the ends you had to weave in, and wondering how you knit the pieces together. Your creativity really shows - this is like a work of art. Congratulations, job well done.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Tashi, What a work of art. I have often wondered how it was going, but didn't like to aask!!!!! Your self motivation and perserverance has certainly paid off....Well done Tashi....Janine


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I love the colors - it is truly a work of art!


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

That is amazing, I can't even begin to think how you knitted the bits to fill the gaps.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

I loved this when you posted the WIP, but now that it's finished it is an absolute work of art. Stunning! I'd hang it on my wall. Congratulations!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

wow a work of art!


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

This is an amazing piece of work. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, love all the swirls and colors. You should be very proud of your work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

If I had the talent to make one like that, it would certainly be entered in the State Fair. A blue ribbon winner for sure! That is a heirloom, your daughter and GD must love it!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

wow! fantastic!


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

spectacular! Seriously one of the best things I've ever seen knitted. And I'm picky!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is beautiful. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

The wool is Schoppel Wolle ( made in Germany)ZAUERBALL. I bought it online from The Bead and Opal Queen in Victoria, Australia
http://www.beadopalwoolqueen.com.au/patterns.html

Commenced the week when we discovered we were going to become grandparents and finished it 1 month after Eloise was born
First grandchild so everything is possible and yes I learnt persistence, patience and used up loads of determination. It also kept me creatively occupied during our long hot summer months. 
Thank you all for your encouragement and kind words - is there anyone else out there as crazy as this????
Regards,
Tashi
oh by the way the Frankie Brown pattern would be much much simpler to do


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

I love it. Do you have a pattern for this project. I may get crazy and do it.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes do go crazy, it is extremely rewarding. I used Frankie Brown's Ten Stitch spiral pattern, see Ravelry, but instead of making one large spiral I went crazy and made many. 
I originally bought Noro, but it was too thick for a baby blanket with the intention of doing only one large spiral. 
Then I bought this bright yarn and thought what is the best way to show off all the colours.... and here is the result. 
Best wishes and do keep us informed. I was very encouraged by all the kind comments and it helped to persist with the project.



Saroj said:


> I love it. Do you have a pattern for this project. I may get crazy and do it.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning! Can't even image how much weaving was involved something I have zero patience for is weaving the ends in. Great job


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

THAT IS A WOW!!! Beautiful job, great colors...I am sure your daughter LOVES IT!!! Keep up the good work!!! GG


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

This should be hanging in a museum!! The color and the light to dark is amazing! You are very talented!!
Johnna


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! I love it! Really cool. I hope she adores it.


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

That is such a work of art! I loved it the first post awhile back. So glad to see the finished piece. Enjoy!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous! Fantastic! Beautiful! Love anything that is a bit different from the "normal" baby colors.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks! I just downloaded the pattern now I have to go and buy the yarn.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Tashi,
I am at a loss for words.....your blanket is beautiful! The colors are so happy, it really makes one feel like dancing around the room! Just looking at the photos makes me smile!
Enjoy your new granddaughter......being a grandparent is the best!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Apart from the amazing beauty of this project,it doesn't look like a baby blanket, so will be used and cherished long beyond babyhood! Well done!


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Fabulous! Congratulations on finishing it.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

It's stunning! Well done. Worthy of first prize anywhere.
CharleneM


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW what an absolutely fabulous blankie, and your use of colours works so well together congratulations on getting it finished you must be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Beyond amazing...awesome skills!


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

It is REALLY beautiful. It's the sort of design that you can keep on looking at and still see something new. I am sure your grand daughter will really cherish it for many years. Congratulations on finishing it. You have done a wonderful job.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I've just shown it to my husband. He was very impressed. Believe me, it takes a lot to get the response from him that your blanket got. Very well done.


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing! Inspiring! You should be pleased and proud. This is a truly wonderful gift to give.


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm making Shelley Kang's blankie, also done in sock yarn. It's almost finished and I have been working on it for a solid year now. I' keeping mine and told my daughter she can have it when I'm gone.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a work of art you created. Good going!! You should feel proud of yourself. I know your granddaughter will come to love it more and more as she grows up and comes to realize the all the work and love that you put into this beautiful afghan. I have never seen it's like and I don't think I ever will. 

I hope you don't mind that I copied a photo and made it my computer's wallpaper ... and, also, I'm converting it into a puzzle so that I can go crazy putting it together... on my computer, as well.

You should enter it in a contest... like a County Fair. My money's on you winning First Prize and Best of Show.


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!!! Love,love love it!!!


----------



## kdweave (Oct 11, 2011)

WOW! I love all the colors. It certainly is beautiful!


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my Goodness! This is just amazing! This should be entered in to judgment of Afghans. This is a First Place Ribbon winner in my book. This was made with lots a Love.


----------



## LTK (Nov 3, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful, great job!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!! Truly fabulous! What a fantastic present for your GD. It will be treasured for a lifetime and beyond. ;0)


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely Amazingly Gorgeous !!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I would be so proud of doing something like that, they would have to re-do all my doors so my head could fit through them!!!! What a fan-tab-U-lous rug!!!!! You are very creative, talented, and all those other words. WOW! I stand in amazement at this beautiful work of art.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Quite frankly, I don't believe there are enough complimentary expletives to send your way. My goodness! Such a gorgeous work of art. I've been viewing your pics and I am amazed at how all of this has come together to fruition. It certainly takes someone with enthusiasm, talent, persistence and the love of creating with yarn. I hope you took good notes along your journey so that you may complete another at some point in time and display it for viewing. Thank you so much for sharing and for your pics.


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh it is gorgeous....congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Your blanket is certainly museum quality! I think that is the most fantastic knitting project I have ever seen. Beautiful work, excellent colors, excellent execution!!! I know I'll never come close to making something so fantastic.


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Tintin and the others are right.
This is truly a WORK OF ART.
TAKE A BOW! [APPLAUSE, APPLAUSE]
I know it took a long time to get exactly right. I am making a blanket by combining shapes and it is giving me fits.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a gorgeous work of art! I tried to figure out one of those ten stitch blankets and gave up in frustration.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

This is beautiful - so much work has gone into it. Well done. You are very talented.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wow! that is wonderful. suce vibrant colours. super. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome, what great work.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh my, that's beautiful. Nice work and the colors are outstanding. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful blankie! Aren't you glad that you completed it? What an accomplishment. Kuddos to you!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG!! That is unbelievable! I can't imagine the hours (of frustration) and pride you put into that. Awesome - and all those other adjectives.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

This needs to be displayed in a museum. Really extraordinary. Generations will be able to see the love in all the stitches. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

What a marathon but what a wonderful result! The colours "dance" and it looks like a painting because it so visually stunning. You deserve every bit of praise you get for this and what an amazing loving gift!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

What a lovely heirloom! I love the bright colors and geometric design. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I am in awe of your tenacity to finish this and it is absolutely a beautiful work of art! Kudos to you! And what a wonderful gift for your daughter and her family! WOW :thumbup:


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

amazing! it is beautiful!! so unique.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a splendid project. Done with lots of love and simply gorgeous!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE it! SO glad you finished it- you did a great job!


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

That is one fantastic blanket in both design and color. Your perseverance and creativity are admirable.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!!!!! absolutely stunning.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!! This is a fantastic blankie with such stunning colors. You really did a superb job knitting this. Glad you were able to finish it with KP encouragement. Congrats.


----------



## vicstitcher (Oct 31, 2011)

I just Love it! Beautiful


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Honey Oink said:


> This needs to be displayed in a museum. Really extraordinary. Generations will be able to see the love in all the stitches. Thank you for sharing.


Yes! It would be lovely if more people could see your art, but it is far more important that your granddaughter, a true gift from God, is wrapped and snuggled in this most endearing gift of love. I feel very privileged to see this most beautiful work of art, but will be blessed even more to see your granddaughter wrapped in her blankie.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

realy stunning what alot of work


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG It's fabulous!! :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Truly amazing piece of art!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow this is amazing, well well done.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so late and out of words,- everybody said already every thing about this beautifully created peace of art ! I love it and I admire your dedication to finish this blanket no matter what ! Thank you for showing it here !


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

I love this sprial blanket. So talented! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

No new words to use...so I'll just use WOW!! Beautiful~~~


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is nothing short of FABULOUS!!!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Please tell us what yarn you used for this... the colours are magnificent!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I have been wondering how this was going. WOW!!!! If anyone doubts the ART of knitting, I shall show this to them. WOW!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Amazing work. Sure to become a family heirloom.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous, fantastic.... so cool! LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!
Great job!!


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous well done x


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

So very beautiful!!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow what a work of art where did you get the pattern? :thumbup: :-D


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

that is absolutely beautiful and sure to be treasured
christine


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Such a beautiful blanket - a genuine work of art. Congratulations on being a grandmother, and I know your granddaugher will cherish this for her lifetime.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Wowie, Kazowie! That's incredibly beautiful!!!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

What an amazing accomplishment! It's beautiful and I'm sure will be treasured for years to come!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Stunning! Love the colors. You must be proud!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Tashi-That is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh WOW! Stunning and magnificent and cool and amazing and I'm so glad you shared it with us! Yay to the KPers who help us all along the way!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Zowie! This is gorgeous and utterly unique!

Hazel


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Pure art!


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

Holy Cow! That's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!! 
WOW!!!!!!!!!
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!
That is absolutely incredible!! It's just BEAUTIFUL!!!! So glad you were able to "hang in there" and finish this project.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, that is nice!!! i see alot of work went into that.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Your blanket is awesome. It takes my breath away. Not only interesting, but love those colors together.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

You should enter the spiral blankie in a Fair or a competition...you CERTAINLY would win the GRAND PRIZE!!!! lulusmommie


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is the most stunning, gorgeous afghan I have ever seen! It boggles my mind to consider all of the work that went into it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

A beautiful work of art as a result of a whole lotta work! Fantastic!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What a great interesting blanket. I love it but I know I woulds not have tackled this one. Great job.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW! What can one say. Beautifully done work of art.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Your blanket turned out amazing. It is truly one of a kind. Beautiful work.


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! You are a very creative person and can be duly proud of your work!!


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

I just love the shading of the colours, it is so effective. Beautiful isn't a good enough word to drescribe it!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Completely in awe...

Beautiful just doesn't cut it!! I wish I had your talent and patience... I would love to try a small (VERY small) version...

The "blankie" really is a work of art! Thank you for sharing.
Dani


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing ~~~ The colors just JUMP into your face !!! You should be VERY proud of yourself !!!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is fantabulous!! I cannot imagine how much work that was but it sure turned out spectacular!


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

Its truely wonderful


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow...ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!! Congratulations. She will treasure it always.


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

That is absolutely delicious!!! Now I know that I have to start on the spiral blanket as my next project! Thank you for being such an inspiration!!!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

SPECTACULAR! A work of art. Congratulations.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Stunning. ASbsolutely, stunning. I have the Ten Stitch pattern but never considered individual spirals. I'm imagining what your blanket might look like if you could find a way to hang it on the wall because it truly is a work of art.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh that's just rediculous! How did you ever think of doing all that work? I can't even imagine all the twist and turns, tedious work involved. It turned out magnificent!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW, what an interesting blanket and congratulations on attempting it and finishing it. Well done.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful project and a ton of work. Congratulations on a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

That is an incredible work of art! Congratulations on completing it!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! superb work, love it.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! Very psychadelic :lol: . Love it. It looks like it took a lot of planning. Very unique.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is so stunning,looks more like a piece of art.
Yes, it will be treasured for generations I'm sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

All I can think of is WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

So pretty!! You did a fabulous job!!


----------



## GrandparentingPlus.com (Jul 2, 2011)

You are a true artist and master knitter. Congrats.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,beautful work ,beautiful colours.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Tashi said:


> Spiral blankie finished!!!
> Thank you to all who inspired me to keep going. I have joined all spirals, filled them with smaller spirals and custom fit shapes, created horizontal panels along the 4 sides and then a border, sewn in a billion ends and now presented it to my daughter.
> I love it!
> It feels robust being completed in sock yarn and will be a blankie to be loved by my brand new granddaughter for many years. Would I make another one... hmm ask me in a couple of months.
> I do want to acknowledge Frankie Brown for her initial spiral pattern, the single spiral which inspired me to to this crazy project. Hope you like it!


Bettyirene says "what a lovely work of art" this is. I bet many hours were put into this....absolutely beautiful...love it!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

You are very creative and the blanket is beautiful!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

When I sent you the message I had just had a feeling that you were coming along fine! You did such a great job! Congratulations!!! I am trying to figure out Frankie's Glory Shawl. It's kinda making me nuts! Have decided to finish the lace shawl series by Stevieland first and then tackle the Glory Shawl. Again congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, my!! How beautiful! You are gifted!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is truly a work of art. You should be very proud of yourself. I'm sure your granddaughter will treasure it as a family heirloom and I love the idea of creating the written history of the blanket's creation. I picture it on the Antiques Roadshow of the future and can hear the appraiser talking about the added value of the provenance provided by the history. Congratulations!

Ellie


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

LOVE THAT BLANKET.It would have given me a nervous breakdown.


----------



## sunsparkle010 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! That is great! I just finished a spiral blanket by frankie brown..I keep meaning to take a picture and post...have been very busy lately though


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

ok I had to mentally remind myself to breath because I think I was holding my breathe not sure. That blankie is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. Love love love the colors. Fabulous work, be very proud of yourself!!!!


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

It is fantastic Tashi!!! Do you know approximately how much yarn you used for it? Amazingly Brrrrruuuuutiful!!!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

its beautiful!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Tashi it is absolutely amazingly beautiful. The colors are so pretty. You did such a fantastic job. I am sure you will treasure it. :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

WOWZA!!!! THAT IS SO COOL!!

At first glance I thought it was felted but its knitted...

What kind of yarn did you use...it's brilliant!!!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Spiral blankie finished!!!
> Thank you to all who inspired me to keep going. I have joined all spirals, filled them with smaller spirals and custom fit shapes, created horizontal panels along the 4 sides and then a border, sewn in a billion ends and now presented it to my daughter.
> I love it!
> It feels robust being completed in sock yarn and will be a blankie to be loved by my brand new granddaughter for many years. Would I make another one... hmm ask me in a couple of months.
> I do want to acknowledge Frankie Brown for her initial spiral pattern, the single spiral which inspired me to to this crazy project. Hope you like it!


Never saw anything so nice all the colours come together so well!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

It is definitely a work of art. I can see it framed and hanging on the wall in an art museum. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## littlecanuck (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous piece of art for the floor! Congratulations!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

OMG! And people think my cross stitch is dizzy! I love it!


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome! And congratulations, Grandma! Lucky girl she is.
So glad you shared with us


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Spiral blankie finished!!!
> Thank you to all who inspired me to keep going. I have joined all spirals, filled them with smaller spirals and custom fit shapes, created horizontal panels along the 4 sides and then a border, sewn in a billion ends and now presented it to my daughter.
> I love it!
> It feels robust being completed in sock yarn and will be a blankie to be loved by my brand new granddaughter for many years. Would I make another one... hmm ask me in a couple of months.
> I do want to acknowledge Frankie Brown for her initial spiral pattern, the single spiral which inspired me to to this crazy project. Hope you like it!


Tashi, AAAAAWWWWWEEESSSOOOMMME!!!!! JUST AAAAWWWEEESSOOOMMMEEE! WOW!


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Spiral blankie finished!!!
> Thank you to all who inspired me to keep going. I have joined all spirals, filled them with smaller spirals and custom fit shapes, created horizontal panels along the 4 sides and then a border, sewn in a billion ends and now presented it to my daughter.
> I love it!
> It feels robust being completed in sock yarn and will be a blankie to be loved by my brand new granddaughter for many years. Would I make another one... hmm ask me in a couple of months.
> I do want to acknowledge Frankie Brown for her initial spiral pattern, the single spiral which inspired me to to this crazy project. Hope you like it!


How beautiful!!!! I just love it!!! Would you be able to explain how you did this as i really want to knit one? I too have odd balls of wool in the cupboard. Thankyou


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

you out did yourself, this is beautiful


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

That has to be one of the most impressive pieces I have ever seen. It's a work of art!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That truly IS a work of art! Also, a work of pure LOVE! It will definitely become a treasured family heirloom! Beautiful.


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

That is a real Australian afghan/blanket. U have made it thru Aussie eyes. Im so thrilled u didnt give up. I think its a true work of art & could be displayed 2 the general public. (not 4 sale) Could u research any craft/knitting/crochet/art groups in Perth 2 c if there is any opportunity 2 put it into an exhibition? Perhaps go into your State Art Museum & make enquiries. They may be able 2 point u in the right direction. 
The previous idea re collating your journey while making it 4 your GD is fabulous. Something she can keep till her old age & show 2 her own children.
Be very proud of your work.  :lol:


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

My hubby just had a look at your pics over my shoulder. He was very impressed & also said that it was a work of art & amazing. He agrees that it should be displayed (4 a time) in an art gallery or suchlike. Keep on with your work.  :lol:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> It's stunning! Well done. Worthy of first prize anywhere.
> CharleneM


Charlene, I love the booties in your avatar, do you have a pattern for them that you can share? Thank you.

Cheryl


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Tashi said:


> The wool is Schoppel Wolle ( made in Germany)ZAUERBALL. I bought it online from The Bead and Opal Queen in Victoria, Australia
> http://www.beadopalwoolqueen.com.au/patterns.html
> 
> Commenced the week when we discovered we were going to become grandparents and finished it 1 month after Eloise was born
> ...


Tashi, I just ckd. that site, and the colours are gorgeous. One could go nuts and broke on this site.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Unbelievable! Has a museum asked to exhibit it? It could be featured at a modern art or folk art museum and would be remarkably well received.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

simply stunning!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

WOW - awesome :thumbup: this is a real work of art and a family heirloom for many generations to come.
Well done on perservering with it and creating such a fantastic blankie


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Way to go! I remember the original post in which you were looking for inspiration to keep going. I am so glad you did. You should be so proud.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

SimplyGran said:


> Quite frankly, I don't believe there are enough complimentary expletives to send your way. My goodness! Such a gorgeous work of art. I've been viewing your pics and I am amazed at how all of this has come together to fruition. It certainly takes someone with enthusiasm, talent, persistence and the love of creating with yarn. I hope you took good notes along your journey so that you may complete another at some point in time and display it for viewing. Thank you so much for sharing and for your pics.


Clarification: Display for viewing didn't mean the KP, I thought you should frame it someway (to preserve it and not stretch it or allow the elements, over time, to deteriorate it) for viewing at your home or an art gallery, etc. The sheer fact that one can pull something like this together as it becomes a beautiful art piece is magnificant!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic! What a job, and so beautiful. The colors are bold and bright, not usual baby blanket pastel.


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow amazing


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you all so much. Strange thing, I did really want to show it off , not to show of for myself, but to celebrate the FINISHING and yet now I am very humbled as this is really only a project which requires persistence.

There are so many techniques I want to learn still. Lace is one of them.

Thank you again, from warm and balmy Perth, still hot after all these months!!


----------



## ragshini (Feb 19, 2012)

Wildly amazing!! What a unique piece!


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

Tashi said:


> Spiral blankie finished!!!
> Thank you to all who inspired me to keep going. I have joined all spirals, filled them with smaller spirals and custom fit shapes, created horizontal panels along the 4 sides and then a border, sewn in a billion ends and now presented it to my daughter.
> I love it!
> It feels robust being completed in sock yarn and will be a blankie to be loved by my brand new granddaughter for many years. Would I make another one... hmm ask me in a couple of months.
> I do want to acknowledge Frankie Brown for her initial spiral pattern, the single spiral which inspired me to to this crazy project. Hope you like it!


OMG!! I LOVE IT''''' so beautiful and crazy lol


----------



## VickiHarsha (Apr 20, 2011)

It is so incredibily beautiful, colorful and unique! I think we need to have a "SHOW" here on the forum.. and this would take 1st place ribbon!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow just wow, what alot of work. Just love all the colors well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skrl (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats on creating this masterpiece. Will be treasured for years to come.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Thinking about this awesome blankie, are you sure you want to part with it? I don't think I could. I think I would make another blankie when can be pulled around, sicked on, washed many times etc. etc. and when your grandchild is older give it then. It is just so beautiful, I wouldn't be able to part with it.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fabulous work-we on this forum-can appreciate the work involved. Perhaps you can borrow it back to enter in any comps that may be in your area-good luck-should win a decent ribbon/prize for that one....


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That is beautiful! My hat's off to you!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's amazing. I've never seen anything like it. I didn't even know you could knit in spiral! Can you share the pattern? I try to learn something new with every project.

The colors are really something! Babies love bright colors too.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

the pattern is adapted from Frankie Brown's ten stitch spiral. Frankie Brown is amazing and her stuff is on Ravelry.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing! Wonderful colors and workmanship. I'll bet this project took alot of patience. Congrats on your completion


----------



## knitWit2 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm new to KP so this is my first reply or correspondence.Just had to write something about your beautiful blanket, I'm lost for words. Great colours and a real work of art. CONGRATULATIONS! I'M blown away.!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh I would love to see it, please post a pic!!!



sunsparkle010 said:


> Wow! That is great! I just finished a spiral blanket by frankie brown..I keep meaning to take a picture and post...have been very busy lately though


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

me too!!! Please show us!



Tashi said:


> Oh I would love to see it, please post a pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing and inspiring! I don't know if I would ever be brave enough to try this technique, but it is awesome!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Tashi, you are amazing! I've seen your previous posts, and was very excited to see the finished project. And it met, and then exceeded my expectations! If I had half the creativity or patience you possess, I would be starting my own crazy blanket right now. I've got a feeling that it would never get done, though.  Congratulations on such a beautiful masterpice!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Tashi, I agree with another comment above, it is one of the best I have ever seen, just beautiful, the colours, design, WOW, and well done for completing it !


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I have already posted on this item but every time I see it I'm in awe your very talented. Beautiful project :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would hang it on the wall as a tapestry.. to pretty to use and perfect as a true work of art.. I have to go back through and look for the pattern.. was captivated by the beauty and came to the last pg to comment.. amazing.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

AMAZING that is all that I can say!!!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
I can imagine it was satisfying.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

You did a fantastic job!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: It sure looks very complicated to me. I love the colors and how it all comes together. WOW!!!! That is about all I can say. I am in awe!!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Unbelievable! I love Frankie's designs (I am working on one now), but yours is way above. Congratulations.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutley fantastic,it is a master piece i love everything about it you are one very clever lady.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is incredible! So glad you posted the pic of the finished product. I was amazed when you first posted. Now I am just astonished! Truly a work of love and art to be treasured for years to come.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

It is Beautifully Fantastic and You are Amazing :thumbup:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

It is FABULOUS!!!! Looks like it belongs in some Posh ART GALERY or Museum!!! Yarn companies and magazines should pay you to post pictures of it. It would definately sell tons of yarn as it inspires others to let their creative juices flow!

OUTSTANDING JOB!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Tashi-you are a true artist&#128515;


----------



## Baska (Aug 10, 2012)

This is probably the most beautiful baby blankie I have ever seen. Your grandaughter will be facinated by the pattern and colors. Both a labor of love and a work of art. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Wow That is beautiful! Love the colors


----------



## Gerry65 (Apr 21, 2013)

I know it is a long time since you loaded your photos and was so amazed when I came across your beautiful blanket -in my head I have this plan for something similar so it was like an affirmation that my idea was indeed something that could be done -I have made some triangles squares etc and just started out on my ten stitch spirals but they just won't lie flat -should I be in the panic I am I. -so much of my design hinges on the spirals


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Gerry65 said:


> I know it is a long time since you loaded your photos and was so amazed when I came across your beautiful blanket -in my head I have this plan for something similar so it was like an affirmation that my idea was indeed something that could be done -I have made some triangles squares etc and just started out on my ten stitch spirals but they just won't lie flat -should I be in the panic I am I. -so much of my design hinges on the spirals


Hello, I think you may have written to the wrong person, can you check whether you wanted me or Tashi ?
Thank you, best regards.


----------



## Gerry65 (Apr 21, 2013)

sorry didn't have my glasses on I should have contacted tashi


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! I remember when you first posted about this. It is one of the most creative and spectacular projects I've seen. Well done!


----------



## jan Hughes (Nov 3, 2012)

I have seen some beautiful work but nothing comes close to how absolutely stunning this piece of work is. I am in awe. You are a very clever and patient lady. Well done girl!


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness young lady, don't ever let anyone tell you that you are afraid to try new things. Wow, just wonderful. You go gurl!


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

This project is amazing. I love it. You should be very proud of the blanket and yourself .


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

Tashi said:


> Finally finished!


Outstandingly beautiful!!! You are a master!


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

This is unique, wonderful, amazing piece of art! You are so talented and self motivated! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Tashi said:


> The wool is Schoppel Wolle ( made in Germany)ZAUERBALL. I bought it online from The Bead and Opal Queen in Victoria, Australia
> http://www.beadopalwoolqueen.com.au/patterns.html


I see that the yarn shop has featured this on their home page... as well they should! This is gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------

